# Fallen Angel-Brutality



## Gruekillaz (Sep 28, 2008)

-THIS IS MEANT TO BE READ AFTER THE TWO ARNHEIM SHORTS-
“So, you killed the sorcerer.” The Flawless Host Champion leaned forward on his elbows. “How did it feel?” He whispered. “Orgasmic, joyful, humorous?” The Fallen Angel sitting across the desk from him pondered a moment. “Closure.” He said finally. The champion leaned back slightly confused and disappointed. “Closure, what do you mean closure? Closure isn’t fun. Closure is boring.” Under his helmet, the Fallen Angel scowled with annoyance. “Closure is pleasurable, in its own unique way.” The Slaaneshi Champion removed a pink gauntlet decked with golden studs and chains. “I don’t understand you.” He mused as he lifted a large needle filled with green fluid. “We find you alone in the desert with a sniper rifle.” He rammed the needle home into a large, pockmarked vein. “We recruit you to kill Arnheim, you claim you’re Slaaneshi, but you don’t seem to derive any pleasure from anything. You need to sit back and live for yourself. By the way, pour me some of that liquor in the decanter behind you.” The Fallen Angel turned, and sitting on an obsidian table shaped like a crawling Daemonette, sat a crystal vessel with a deep pink fluid in it. Pouring a glass, he handed it to the marine across the steel table. The Champion failed to notice the Fallen Angel pass his hand once more over the mouth of the goblet. “Now, if I may call to your attention the pressing matter at hand.” The Fallen Angel began. “Hark, but one moment.” The champion drained the container of the beverage in one fast gulp. The glass fell out of his now limp grip and shattered upon the floor. The champion leaned back, shaking. His eyes rolled so far back that only the whites showed. He gasped with intense waves of euphoria. “What *gasp* is your *gasp* name, marine?” “Hyoid.” Replied the Angel. “Now, if you will listen to me, I must inform you that Arnheim did not have the Rune on his person.” “Don’t worry about the rune…” the Champion’s voice trailed off after a particularly violent spasm. “If the Necron awaken on this planet, we are doomed, the Adeptus Astartes will land by the hundreds and Guardsmen will march in by the thousands!” “Trifle me not!” screamed the Champion. Drawing his combat knife from its sheath, Hyoid menaced the throat of the champion. “You could kill us all if you do not act now!” “If you want to challenge me,” shrieked the hedonistic marine, “remove your helmet damn it!” “Very well.” snarled Hyoid. He slowly and menacingly pulled his helm off with on hand. In place of a normal, human head, there stood a cross between a worm and a snake’s head. Perched on a short, prehensile neck, there were no eyes to speak of; in fact the head was smooth save for a gaping maw lined with needle like teeth. The skin was an orange-red color and extremely leathery. The head, now free of its containment, stretched out on a foot long neck. “Are you simply mutated, or are you possessed?” asked the champion nonchalantly. “Possessed.” Replied Hyoid. The Flawless Host champion stood up from his desk. Drawing his chainsword he smiled evilly at Hyoid. “Your death will be pleasurable too me.” He leered. Hyoid’s maw twisted into a smile. “Look at the floor.” He hissed. The champion looked down, and blanched. Splattered between his legs was a thick soup of mucus, tissue and blood. The champion looked up at Hyoid. “Did you enjoy your drink?” He laughed evilly.


----------

